

How to Say: Van Gogh - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/magazinemonitor/2010/01/how_to_say_van_gogh.shtml

======
rikacomet
I think the problem exist due to a peculiar sound that doesn't exist in
european languages,

Van is simple: As in Can Gogh is: Go as in "goggles" and gh as the sound of
letter gain in Urdu/Arabic. That sound is so peculiar, that even wikipedia
calls it gain, when the sound is similar to kh as in "khan"

the kh sound in dutch, is the nearest sound to gh in Arabic.

